# New Fish



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

I just went and purchased me some new babies. Let me know what you think of what I got. I hope I did a good job. And I'm about to sale my huge common pleco. Yay he is awful with my tank always uprooting my plants. 

1 Gold Mystery Snail
1 Blue Mystery Snail
3 Glass Fish
2 Dalmation Molly's
2 Albino Cory Catfish
5 White Clouds (ugly fish but a cheap price) Hope they get prettier.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

tiffianylynn said:


> I just went and purchased me some new babies. Let me know what you think of what I got. I hope I did a good job. And I'm about to sale my huge common pleco. Yay he is awful with my tank always uprooting my plants.
> 
> 1 Gold Mystery Snail
> 1 Blue Mystery Snail
> ...


Interesting fish. Dalmation Molly's look pretty neat. Where did you find the albinos? :roll: 

To me, it looks decent.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi I purchased them all at Petsmart in Clarksville TN. I just counted all my fish and realized there is now 30 fish in my tank 2 Snails, and 3 Common Plecos. Is this too many for my tank. God I hope not. Which I'm ready to get rid of at least one of the common plecos since he is so big now. And possibly the red tail black shark. But I have no live fish stores around who will do trades. I called one fish store and they said they would do a trade but they would only give me 10 for my big pleco, and petsmart said that should be a 25 to 30 pleco. If anyone is close to me and interested in purchasing them from me please let me know.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

tiffianylynn said:


> Hi I purchased them all at Petsmart in Clarksville TN. I just counted all my fish and realized there is now 30 fish in my tank 2 Snails, and 3 Common Plecos. Is this too many for my tank. God I hope not. Which I'm ready to get rid of at least one of the common plecos since he is so big now. And possibly the red tail black shark. But I have no live fish stores around who will do trades. I called one fish store and they said they would do a trade but they would only give me 10 for my big pleco, and petsmart said that should be a 25 to 30 pleco. If anyone is close to me and interested in purchasing them from me please let me know.


You have a 55gal, right? It does seem a bit overcrowded, but my 5 gal tank is "overcrowded", and the fish are doing fine. It might be different in a 55 Gallon where each fish probably has its own territory.

Getting rid of the big pleco might do some good. I had to get rid of 2 of my old plecos that were HUGE (11in. and 8in).

Hope you can find some places to get rid of the fish.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

Welp one of the Glass Fish has passed away. It survived not even 2 hours after I purchased it. I called the store to ask what to do since it was Holiday weekend. The guy acted like he didn't want to exchange, but I took it back tonight and got that taken care of. I hope this works. 

Also he tested my water and he told me I needed to add salt. Is this true. Here is my results

Nitrate 20
Nitrite .5
Hardness 150
Chlorine 0
Alkalinity 80
PH 6.5
Salinity .4
Ammonia 0

What all do I need to be done.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

tiffianylynn said:


> Welp one of the Glass Fish has passed away. It survived not even 2 hours after I purchased it. I called the store to ask what to do since it was Holiday weekend. The guy acted like he didn't want to exchange, but I took it back tonight and got that taken care of. I hope this works.
> 
> Also he tested my water and he told me I needed to add salt. Is this true. Here is my results
> 
> ...


Eh, I guess it doesn't hurt to add some salt. Your pH is kind of low too (What you want is 7).

I use conditioning salt whenever I clean my tank and/or get new fish. It helps relieve stress.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been reading some posts, and some recommend using the salt and some dont. I'm taking it as a user perference. I was also told that the mollies have to have salt in order to survive, has anyone else heard this. Sorry everyone I'm still new to whole fish life and I'm still learning the ropes.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

tiffianylynn said:


> I've been reading some posts, and some recommend using the salt and some dont. I'm taking it as a user perference. I was also told that the mollies have to have salt in order to survive, has anyone else heard this. Sorry everyone I'm still new to whole fish life and I'm still learning the ropes.


Some fish say that they need salt to survive (mollies, platies, etc), but I do not know if it is true or not. I do not add salt unless it is the conditioning salt, but I have only had mollies like once in the past.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Your tank is rather ovecrowded! :shock: 

The cories like to be in groups of 6 or more to be happiest, cnsiderig your stocking, I would return them rather than increase them.

The mollies *do not *need salt. They can tolerate it, but do not need it. Don't add salt. For some fish it can help as a general medication when the cause isn't known but some will not tolerate it, and the cories and snails won't.

The white clouds are not tropical fish. They require cooler temperatures, much like goldfish. I would return them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will go so far as to say that none of your fish really need salt. That said, you need badly to do a partial water change. Your nitrites are too high, they should always be less than 0.25. One thing that salt would be good for is the nitrites. Fish can tolerate nitrites better with a little salt in the water so it might help until you get the nitrites down.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

UGh I'm beginning to hate people who sale fish. I plaining asked if all the fish needed to have a certain number in a group and they told 2 on this or 3 for this one. I told them my tank size and what I had already in there and they told me it would be fine. 

I guess I will taking a few guys back on Wednesday. 

The petstore plainly told me when I took my floater back the reason it died was my fault not their bad water. Which I know is always the cause. But they told I HAD to use the salt, and I told them exactly what was in my tank. I'm going to be so MAD if anymore of them die before I can take the ones back that are not compatiable with my tank. 

And now I just found out that the White Clouds aren't tropical fish, the tag at the store said they were Tropical Community Fish, and had them in there with some barbs and some other little fish. 

I really believe we have more dummies in the world than we have smart folks. When I bought all of theses yesterday, the first man put water in the bag and put my cory catfish in it and a snail. Well the next man came to help because 1st was leaving. He put a snail in with no water just air. I figure he'll be the one to die real soon. don't all the mystery snails need water?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Mysteries can live for up to an hour or 2 without water. He should have put water in there though. how was he to know how long it takes you to get home? 

One thing you'll learn, or rather seem already to have learned, is never to listen to pet store employees - always research first.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok well I've had 2 more floaters this morning and 1 half floater. he was still kicking just not to peppy. So I took them all back this morning and got my money back. Had my water tested again while down there and this is what has happened since 9 last night 

Nitrate 60
Nitrite 1.0
Hardness 300
Alkalinity 20
PH 7.0
Ammonia 0

Someone please help me. I'm about to go crazy. At least this man I spoke to this morning seemed to know what he was talking about he told me NOT to buy anymore fish. And the one last night said it would be fine. 


Also what kind of veggies can I feed my children. I've been doing peas, but they don't really like them. Only the plecos, so I was looking for something new to introduce to them. I noticed at the Petstore today they were feeding some oranges to golfish, and pickles to chiiclids, and a few other types.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

What's a pickle? Onions in vinegar? You shouldn't feed onions but orange should be fine. Courgette (zuchini) will be appreciated by your plec as well.

Feed orange in small amounts if you're feeding it though. Any leftovers could hav some strange effects on ph. Veg also make the water cloudy and dirty if uneaten food isn't removed. If any courgette isn't eaten after 12 hours take it out.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

A pickle is a cucumber that has been preserved and seasoned.


Thanks


Merry Christmas


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Tiffianylynn! So what do you have left in the tank? You were right to take back the fish. Your tank was overstocked and with nitrites at 1.0 and nitrates at 60 you need to do some water changes to get those numbers down or you may lose more fish. Ammonia and nitrites should be at 0 and nitrates should be under 20.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

How long has your tank been running? It almost sounds like it is not fully cycled. :? Pickles? Ummm I'm not to sure but I wouldn't recommend feeding pickles. You should just stick to cucumbers. Fish like oranges too... Your very over stocked but yeah.. Thats already been mentioned here. Also Falina I've used salt with my mysterys and it didn't seem to bother them? I'm sure pouring salt directly on them would be bad news, and they may not like it to much. But it didn't kill them. In my experience anyways, lol that is no where near yours. So maybe my snails just a tough guy?


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Tiffany: The nitrites you are seeing are dangerously high. You should do at least a 50% water change with water the same temperature as what is in the tank. I fill a bucket with the water that I take out and just compare it by feel with the water I am putting back. You can easily get within 1 degree this way if you don't have a thermometer to use. I have stopped using one since I found that I could easily match by feel. 
Don't forget to treat the water with dechlorinator before you put it in with your fish. Another 50% change tomorrow should get you to a safer range for the fish. Jeaninel is right about what would be safe levels.
It would be a good idea not to feed your fish for a day or 2 until you get your water parameters under control. It won't hurt the fish not to eat for a day or 2 but any food they eat goes through the fish and adds to the water quality problems. The way they ship fish commercially is to stop feeding them a day before they ship them and then no food while they are travelling. Most of them go without food longer than we would consider wise yet they do survive the shipment.


----------

